

Google using reCAPTCHA to crowdsource digitization of scanned media - kibwen
http://www.google.com/recaptcha/digitizing

======
johnleppings
I can't believe anyone here has never heard of reCAPTCHA. This is a pointless
post.

~~~
subsection1h
Yesterday, someone submitted "Welcome to Linux From Scratch":

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4488162>

I expect that tomorrow someone will submit a link to WordPress for Dummies or
the Wikipedia article about Web 2.0.

------
derpenxyne
Really?

